# Click Click Boom



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Who can it be knocking at my door?
Go 'way, leave your bomb on the floor
Can't you see that it's late at night?
I'm very tired, I guess I lost the fight
All I wish is to be alone;
Stay away, don't you bomb home.
Best off if you live it outside,
Don't bring them in - I'll only run and hide.

Who will it be now?
Who will it be now?
Who will it be now?
Who will it be now?

Who can it be knocking at my door?
When I open the box I will fall to the floor.
Once its open I will smoke all day,
I'll be trapped, and here I'll have to stay.
I've done no harm, I keep to myself;
There's something wrong with Fox’s state of mental health.
I like it here with my childhood friend;
Here they come, I have been bombed again again!



Who will it be now?
Who will it be now?
Who will it be now?
Who will it be now?

Is it the fox come teaching me to play?
Why does he try to say?
It's not the cigar that I can see,
It's just my fantasy

Oh...Who will it be now?
Oh...Who will it noooooowwww oh woah woah woooooaaah 


:ss


7983-8158-7500


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Interesting version of Men at Work...:ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW this one is supersonic, should be on the doorstep tomorrow..........and for a first I think it will wreak catastrophic havoc.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Why must it always end in carnage?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

:cp


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Nice one! I love seeing new members going out on bombing sprees!!! Reminds me of what I did when I joined!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:rSomeone is gonna go BYE-BYE!!:r:r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Excellent, I wonder where this one is going to land!!!! I'll just look for the mushroom cloud!! :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Not so much a mushroom cloud really I was more thinking something like this


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Dang Canadians!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

On FedEx vehicle for delivery


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r:gn:gn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I have it confirmed from advance scouts that the package has been delivered and that by all accounts performed as designed. We are currently sending in a tactical team to assess damage and causalities.


----------



## pistolero (Jan 20, 2008)

"Ahhh, I love the smell of napalm in the morning........"


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Ahem...

Who can it be knocking at my door?
Run away Mr. Fed Ex guy that's a bomb you're bringing
leave it on the floor!

:r

Shawn, what can I say... you got me good!

A great selection of cigars, many of which I've never had! Thank you so much!!!

He sure hits hard for a new guy on Club Stogie... Something tells me Shawn's been around the block once or twice though! 

RG for the new guy!!!

Witness the devestation:


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ha ha....looks good on ya mark....:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Nice to see one carried out in real time basically. Nice hit! Takes a lot of courage to go up against a Bear. 
My friend and I came across a bear one time. He asked, "What are we gonna do?" I said, "I just have to out run you." I know its old, but I had to.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Damn, I thought he was just flappin. Not bad for a noob.:tu

Some great looking smokes there.


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Hell of a bomb sir.... love the bunny


*EDIT* cool this was my satan post, no matter how long you are here you only ever get one 666


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

It didn't make the picture and I can't edit the post now... 
There was also this latest C.A. mag.
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

HAHA!!!!:r:r:r

I had nothing ta do with this.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> I had nothing ta do with this.


:tpd:
No no no, nothing at all


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Old Sailor said:


> I had nothing ta do with this.


yea.....right.....i am sure mark believes you too.....:hn


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Nice hit Shawn!!! Looks like the Bear got mauled by a Silverfox!!! :mn 

 :tu


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Old Sailor said:


> I had nothing ta do with this.


:r, I doubt this very much!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Very impressive! I'm hard to impress. :tu


----------



## buzzman600 (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice hard hit Shawn !


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

wow... those Diplomaticos! :dr :dr :dr

Excellent bomb... and I love the song! :ss


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

This was without a doubt the most fun a person can have..............ok there was the time with the two live chickens, a quart of vegetable oil and my chainsaw but that is another story.

Bear and I where hashing it out in the Canadian trades forum and I believe he called me a Rookie after that it was gloves off. This was my first Bomb and was an absolute riot to do. I can foresee others in the future, this is a great place CS is and has great people. Bear is just one of a bunch of deserving brothers. Others will be hit over time, seems my humi is getting full.

Thanks for all the advice and the fun in Canadian Trades Bear.


----------

